# A song of mine



## psicorp

http://c0ax.com/dl/piano_62.mp3

Just some testing I did earlier today. Comments are appreciated.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## crimson

I found this song very interesting. It's quite abstract and complex in melodic ideas but still it was easy and pleasing to listen to. The sounds are very good. It'd be my guess that the piano is real, and I'd be tempted to say the same about the cello (?) that joins the piano. If they are samples, they are scaringly realistic.

Somehow the piece just fades away or stops in the end. Maybe a bit more well developed ending and perhaps a climax would be good, but as you say, this is just 'testing' which is impressive as such. However, I think that with a more definite ending and a climax, this would really fit into some scene from a film.

Overall a very nice piece.


----------



## psicorp

Wow! Thanks a lot.

It's all samples though, but I am getting closer to my goal 
I am going to refine it a bit more when I am in the mood for it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Frasier

Nice, interesting harmony. Agree with Crimson, the ending is too abrupt - just hangs there. It needs more of a cadence.

Dynamic variation in the sustained string chords would help it.

Otherwise, great!


----------



## psicorp

Thanks Frasier.

I get lazy towards the end of songs and just cut it off


----------



## Azathoth

That's really cool, but I agree that the end is a little too abrupt.


----------

